# D day for Delta



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well today was D day for Delta, i caved and decided she needed done and i could hold off no longer 

before photos


















very sad to see her sable colour going, but have kept wee pony tales of it.










































































took amber with me for a bath











introducing the new Delta


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Delta ... where have all your lovely waves gone? 

Her colouring is beautiful mind you ... what gorgeous girls you have Kendal ...

I am flipping my laptop around to show all my family the lovely pics ... thanks for sharing x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol as much as i love her long locks, its just not practical for me. i have bee thrugh it 4 times and never kept ontop on it. plus i love seeing the shape of their bodys, Echo looked so fat thismoring now she looks sleek and slender. and you dont get the same speckle effect when they are long. 

lol she now actualy looks like one of mine lol rather than just an add on


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful pics, both before and after


----------



## vanda (Mar 15, 2011)

they are beautiful


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

She looks great, the cut really suits her and she has lovely spots on her back that you couldn't see at all when she had long fur.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous.  I prefer to be able to see their shape and freckles. Do you think you'll ever try a shaved face on one of them?


----------



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Albertine (Mar 26, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs! I love pics, and yours are really good!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I can see what you mean saying she looks more like one of yours now She looks so grown up with her new cut, but isn't it amazing how little there is of her really once the fur has been stripped away? Such a slender waistline (lucky girl).


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow, she looks like a different dog! I must say you seem pretty talented with cutting them. Good job


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Great job kendal she looks fantastic!! Lovely photos as usual.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh look at her lovely face, and yeh does nt she look slender, her markings are so like Echoes are nt they. Was she good then x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> Gorgeous.  I prefer to be able to see their shape and freckles. Do you think you'll ever try a shaved face on one of them?


Delta would look amazing with a face like 'Lo's but would you dare try it Kendal?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

embee said:


> Delta would look amazing with a face like 'Lo's but would you dare try it Kendal?



lol i think my mum would kill me lol. i think Gypsy and Inca would look too poodley with a shaved face, Took inca into class on thursday, Samson the standered poodle was in and Inca was like 'minni me' with him lol exept no shaved face of feet. 

i actualy like their beards well exept after they have had a drink and come up for a cuddle lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh, and put their faces on your knee if you're sitting down and wet your trousers or walk away from water leaving a trail of drops .... I love my cockapoos x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Looking good miss Delta!!
I love her freckles


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh forgot about this one i took at my work when waiting on my mum to pick us up


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sweet!

Do they notice a difference when you go from that long to that short? I love the feeling when I have my hair cut short, so you'd think there would be even more of a difference for them as it's all over their body!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Inca is alwas lighter on her feet after being clipped, when long she becomes a bit slower and lazy, but when clipt she seems to get a new lease of life.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> Inca is alwas lighter on her feet after being clipped, when long she becomes a bit slower and lazy, but when clipt she seems to get a new lease of life.


Like she just stepped out of a salon.....!

Am I showing my age again? That advert's not on any more, is it?


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

That's so interesting... I never thought of it that way before but it makes sense


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

weez74 said:


> Like she just stepped out of a salon.....!
> 
> Am I showing my age again? That advert's not on any more, is it?


hmmm something rings a bell lol when was it on tv, colour or black and white? lol :behindsofa:


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Delta is so beautiful! My husband and I both enjoy looking at pictures of her.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

kendal said:


> hmmm something rings a bell lol when was it on tv, colour or black and white? lol :behindsofa:


Oooh Kendal is that ageist lol ... I remember the ad Louise lol 
Wilf becomes more active once he's been clipped he runs round like a baby x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> hmmm something rings a bell lol when was it on tv, colour or black and white? lol :behindsofa:


You may well hide behind a settee, young lady!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Uh oh, it's getting rowdy in here!!! eep:


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Kendal, could you pop over and Quica a trim. Short of the that could you give me some advice to the best trimmer to buy without breaking the bank. Also any good videos on cockapoo grooming?? Thanks. Delta looks so huggable.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

bagelverse said:


> Kendal, could you pop over and Quica a trim. Short of the that could you give me some advice to the best trimmer to buy without breaking the bank. Also any good videos on cockapoo grooming?? Thanks. Delta looks so huggable.


stilll looking into clippers myself, i very lucky to work at a kennel and my boss lets me use her equitment. 

still not see, any decent cockapoo clipping videos, its realy just a care of trial and error, finding out what you like.


----------

